
How EzCater deploys to kubernetes - jdwyah
https://engineering.ezcater.com/how-ezcater-engineers-deploy-to-kubernetes
======
acconrad
What are the benefits of going it on your own as a bare-metal solution as
opposed to just going with something like Heroku? I never really know when
you're supposed to decide that you should bring devops in house instead of
doing things via a service.

~~~
jdwyah
author here.

Definitely legit to consider Heroku and we have used Heroku at some points. In
particular since if you build it to work for Heroku it will generally speaking
be easy to get to k8s or something else in the future if need be.

Overall the bigger you get the more compelling it gets. Kubernetes has an
amazing ecosystem around it. Great deployment granularity. Intra cluster
traffic introspection. A good multi-region story. The non-insignificant cost
reduction of bin packing.

One thing I like about the service.yaml bit is that it actually doesn't pre-
suppose kubernetes. You could use the same exact file and make a heroku
deployer instead.

tl;dr though, if you don't know why you need kubernetes I would say you don't
need it

